# no wonder it leaked when you flushed



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This was the vent riser, screwed into the top of a vertical 4 tee. I fought with this thing for 2 days.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

San tee at the closet bend?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> San tee at the closet bend?


No, it was a carrier. There was a maybe a 5" or 6" nipple screwed between the carrier outlet and a san tee standing up. This was the vent riser. The drain line drop was about the same. I didn't take pix of that because I destroyed the leading edge and it's rotted threads beating it down thru the floor.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how old was it?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

An engineer who has been there 40 years says it was old when he started. The best guess is 60-70 years old.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

you gotta love galvanized .
money in the bank


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

is that a wrap off a fernco in the trash can? not sayin nuthin here, just askin, just askin. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> is that a wrap off a fernco in the trash can? not sayin nuthin here, just askin, just askin. breid...............:rockon:


Yes, I had to use then to connect the galvo to the pvc in the pipe chase. I used on one the nipple from the carrier, that fernco had to get about 1.5" trimmed off it. I used the other one to connect the new pvc vent riser to the old galvo riser. They are supposedly going to redo the floor underneath next year and have me repipe all the temp pvc with no-hub cast. They wanted a temporary repair, and that's what they got.


----------

